# Heat mat for DSM



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Jan 2014)

Hey guys, 
After a failed attempt of buying a 'heat mat' which actually produces heat (exo terra - Forrest mat. Meant to 'keep substrate warm in vivs but didn't even steam a closed off tank up :/ ) , I'm wondering if anyone else can advise me on a Mat that will do the job? Need one about 150x250mm.

Would one like this be okay? 
http://bit.ly/1bjab7N

Any better ideas? 

Cheers,
N


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jan 2014)

Hi all,





Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Any better ideas?


 I've got a "Rootit" mat and thermostat for the glasshouse at work, and that seems pretty good. Amazon etc sell them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Jan 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I've got a "Rootit" mat and thermostat for the glasshouse at work, and that seems pretty good. Amazon etc sell them.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Hey Darrel,
Thanks for the reply. does the one you use get warm to the touch? ( seems very silly question, but I was told the exo terra one isn't meant to!! Ha someone's Been having my eyes out!)
Need it to warm to increase humidity in a covered tank 

Cheers,
N


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jan 2014)

Hi all,





Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> does the one you use get warm to the touch?


 Yes it does.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Jan 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Yes it does.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks for your time Darrel


----------



## foxfish (29 Jan 2014)

All the ones I use just feel warm to the touch, about 25c, I feel this works perfectly for me as it gets the tank just above room temp or outside temp I'm the summer.
I think most reptile mats are the same?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Jan 2014)

Hey FF,

Got this off the guy I bougHt the last one from :
"Hi, the heat mat does not actually produce any real heat as such, they are designed to stop the substrate from getting too cold, a bit like insulation really. Thanks for your question"

And :
"We are often asked why the addition of a heat mat to a tank doesn’t raise the temperature or appear to get hot. This is not a fault with the heat mat as this type of heater is designed to emit a low level of infrared heat which warms the objects that it comes into contact with gradually; much like a rock would do after absorbing the suns energy and releasing it when an animal sits snugly on top to bask"


I honestly think it wasn't working at all, just unstuck it from bottom of tank and chucked it ha.

I'll look into one of them as Darrel mentioned, doesn't have to be hot just warm to push humidity up.


----------



## ian_m (29 Jan 2014)

40W is not a lot really. Even the a small in tank heater is 100-200W.

The heating mats I have seen being used for DSM are in the 100-200W region.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Jan 2014)

ian_m said:


> 40W is not a lot really. Even the a small in tank heater is 100-200W.
> 
> The heating mats I have seen being used for DSM are in the 100-200W region.



In such small area? Such as 25x35cm?

The one Darrel linked to is said to be able to lift temperature to between 5.5 -11 degrees C above ambient, which should put it between 22-29?


----------



## ian_m (29 Jan 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> In such small area? Such as 25x35cm?


Oh, if that small might be OK. Make sure it is standing on something insulating eg polystyrene sheet to minimise heat loss.


----------

